# What is wrong with me?? LOL



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a rhetorical question, so please don't everyone jump in at once. So, it's my hubby's birthday, he is working till 4am. At 1am I went to Walmart to get some wire to make him a shark tooth necklace, and pick him up a cake. Well...uh, guess what I did??? Omgosh, he's gonna freak! I couldn't help it...really I couldn't. I tried to not even go over there, even though I had to by pass all of the ropes because they were washing the floor. I now have my 5th betta! On the way home I had to stop and see hubby to give him a birthday kiss, and I made sure I got out of the car, so he wouldn't see what I had in the car. I felt like a criminal lol! Wow, this is insane...I truly couldn't help myself. :shock: I may have to call this one "Birthday Bandit"...ohmyword!


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

I need to pick up a few things at walmart tra-la-la wait wut are my legs doing stop it legs why are you going over there stop no wait don't make me look- noooooo oh look a betta is in my basket.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Hahahaha  The little guys just jump right into cart, in my experience...


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

lol my husband would seriously not talk to me for 3 days if I did that... and trust m ive thought about it


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, reading this makes me feel better about my 2 girls. And my 4 empty tanks. And my plans for buying substrate...

Oh wait, no, I'm just like you.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Laffs......Oh my.....you got bitten hard by that Betta bug......They can be so addictive....lol....

I am pretty lucky....my husband is my number one fan and helper with my fish keeping hobby-he does all the heavy lifting and fetching. He even waters my outside tanks for me when I can't go outside due to the heat...
Its nice when you have support from your family and they show interest even when its more for you than the fish.....


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

ktlelia said:


> I need to pick up a few things at walmart tra-la-la wait wut are my legs doing stop it legs why are you going over there stop no wait don't make me look- noooooo oh look a betta is in my basket.


"That's it exactly"!!! LOL


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

toad said:


> Hahahaha  The little guys just jump right into cart, in my experience...


That's what I said! Ha ha ha:shock:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> lol my husband would seriously not talk to me for 3 days if I did that... and trust m ive thought about it


When mine got home at 4am I was still up...I just said, "Happy Birthday" hon..I got you a CHOCOLATE cake!! He was like, "AWESOME". Then I said, "UH, hon..." And he says, "No you didn't"...He goes in the room with me, looks around, it took a minute for him to spy the new tank in the corner...he sits on the bed, laughs, and rubs his head. "I love you" he says..and then, "NO MORE, I mean it"..then looks into my eyes, and laughs, knowing it's gonna happen again!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Laffs......Oh my.....you got bitten hard by that Betta bug......They can be so addictive....lol....
> 
> I am pretty lucky....my husband is my number one fan and helper with my fish keeping hobby-he does all the heavy lifting and fetching. He even waters my outside tanks for me when I can't go outside due to the heat...
> Its nice when you have support from your family and they show interest even when its more for you than the fish.....


Yes, I have it bad...I promised him I would go to a meeting as soon as I find one lol! He just wants me to be happy, and if it's fish that make me happy, then so be it...he's a good man. I'm blessed for sure!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I still need to post what else happened today...short version...we adopted out third dog from the shelter today too! I'm gonna be a busy girl. lol..I love it!


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha all the comments on this thread are great! I want another one and I leave for college soon so I'm thinking of not even telling my parents if I get the one I want. I leave soon and we'll already be taking one fish with me sooo.... what's the difference if it's two? :-D

My parents would probably do the same as your husband. Just cringe a little and tell me it's okay as long as I get no more! haha


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

All i can say is that my future husband better enjoy bettas and dogs as much as I do xD
I plan on having lots, depending on how much I get paid in the fuutre~


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Yes, I have it bad...I promised him I would go to a meeting as soon as I find one lol! He just wants me to be happy, and if it's fish that make me happy, then so be it...he's a good man. I'm blessed for sure!


Laffs.....This is the meeting place for Betta addicts......We should call it....
"BKA" (Betta Keeping Anonymous) or something like that....lol.....


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Laffs.....This is the meeting place for Betta addicts......We should call it....
> "BKA" (Betta Keeping Anonymous) or something like that....lol.....


Hello, my name is Kim...and I'm a betta addict. (crowd responds).."Hi, Kim"
"So, it all started about a month ago...I just wanted to try it once..really. I thought it was no big deal, a lot of people are doing it, but a week later...I had to do it again..before I knew it I was doing it every week for a month...I want to stop...really (lie)...I know I can't do it by will power alone..." :lol:


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> All i can say is that my future husband better enjoy bettas and dogs as much as I do xD
> I plan on having lots, depending on how much I get paid in the fuutre~


 
Agreed!! he'll have to put up with me wanting a fish everytime I walk into a petstore XD


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Same thing happened to me yesterday. I swear I just sent in to get Gordito, my daughter's red VT, a 2.5 g tank and some gravel. THAT'S ALL! Then she looked at me! The last girl in the last cup...no fins to speak of whatsoever and well how could I leave her there. Needless to say Gordito got his
new tank and Rudy inherited Gordito's 1 g bowl which works out great right as a hospital tank. She has no fin rot , just bad water conditions. She even ate this morning. Although I really need to get her some better pellets tomorrow. Live plants are coming soon for both.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Same thing happened to me yesterday. I swear I just sent in to get Gordito, my daughter's red VT, a 2.5 g tank and some gravel. THAT'S ALL! Then she looked at me! The last girl in the last cup...no fins to speak of whatsoever and well how could I leave her there. Needless to say Gordito got his
> new tank and Rudy inherited Gordito's 1 g bowl which works out great right as a hospital tank. She has no fin rot , just bad water conditions. She even ate this morning. Although I really need to get her some better pellets tomorrow. Live plants are coming soon for both.


This what happens to me...every time I get the newest betta out of the bowl...well, I have an empty bowl!! LOL...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I love that your husband just laughed, and said 'i love you' lol, thats like, when i do something embarrassing in public to make my best friend act like she doesnt know me, or at home and i say something totally me (wich is unnaturally weird) and she goes, "OH WOW! hahaha I love you!" lol. your husband sounds pretty understanding lol. you should MAKE him buy one and then ... he shall know... the addiction. lol. "hi kim" lol. love it. my mom hates when i say 'im gonna go look at the fish...meet me there' she's like "we AREN'T getting another" ... oh but she doesnt know lol. we ALWAYS do LOL i have7 now  and am proud to admit the majority of them are quite pretty. when all these ones die, and i have a house of my own, i plan on getting sickly and pitiful betta's and bringing them up to health. I hope i have an understanding husband in the future lol, ill have tanks with Gymp Bettas every where lol.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> I love that your husband just laughed, and said 'i love you' lol, thats like, when i do something embarrassing in public to make my best friend act like she doesnt know me, or at home and i say something totally me (wich is unnaturally weird) and she goes, "OH WOW! hahaha I love you!" lol. your husband sounds pretty understanding lol. you should MAKE him buy one and then ... he shall know... the addiction. lol. "hi kim" lol. love it. my mom hates when i say 'im gonna go look at the fish...meet me there' she's like "we AREN'T getting another" ... oh but she doesnt know lol. we ALWAYS do LOL i have7 now  and am proud to admit the majority of them are quite pretty. when all these ones die, and i have a house of my own, i plan on getting sickly and pitiful betta's and bringing them up to health. I hope i have an understanding husband in the future lol, ill have tanks with Gymp Bettas every where lol.


Yeah, we went into Petsmart today to get our new puppy some food, and when I went into the fish aisle hubby stood trying to block my view of the bettas! I made him move lol. I think I'm good with 5 for now...but I did see a really nice HM Male there...hmmm LOL:shock:


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well lady's, i just hope the addictions of my wife (though i am against marriage nobody knows right?) are the same as yours! I would love to have a fish mom in the house!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

^^^^you confused me....


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> ^^^^you confused me....


LOL me too....:dunno:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Good, so , just so were are all on the same page. we are both confused because of Pilot00.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Good, so , just so were are all on the same page. we are both confused because of Pilot00.


I think he's basically against marriage, but want's a wife to take care of his fish for him? LOL...JK Pilot


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

HEY! its what it sounded like to me lol


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Uh I'm like this with animals too I think I'm gonna become a animal Horder one of these days...lol! XD


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> Uh I'm like this with animals too I think I'm gonna become a animal Horder one of these days...lol! XD


I am so with you...funny thing is, my lease originally said, "No indoor pets"...I sweet talked the landlord and now have three indoor dogs, 5 bettas, and of course the feral cat that adopted ME and lives on my porch. I wish I had all the room and money..I'd go empty the shelter ha ha ha!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I think he's basically against marriage, but want's a wife to take care of his fish for him? LOL...JK Pilot



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, thanks you all made my day! No thats not what i meant!
I am against marriage indeed, but on the off chance that i decide to get married, i hope my wife to be will have a fish addiction too!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

lol tries not to read these posts cause it makes me want to rush out and get another Betta...lol I keep telling myself maybe this Spring. Loving the marble Bettas !!!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, thanks you all made my day! No thats not what i meant!
> I am against marriage indeed, but on the off chance that i decide to get married, i hope my wife to be will have a fish addiction too!


LOL Pilot...you are funny. Marriage is great when you marry your best friend. Finding someone to LOVE is easy...finding someone you LIKE is a lot tougher, but more important in my opinion!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> lol tries not to read these posts cause it makes me want to rush out and get another Betta...lol I keep telling myself maybe this Spring. Loving the marble Bettas !!!!


Yeah, I know what you mean. I saw a great looking HM yesterday. However, with the new puppy in the house, my other two dogs, and 5 bettas...I am exhausted lol. It's all worth the fatigue though...I'm so happy with Leo, and he is loving his new home!


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> LOL Pilot...you are funny. Marriage is great when you marry your best friend. Finding someone to LOVE is easy...finding someone you LIKE is a lot tougher, but more important in my opinion!


Agreed it is very tough to find someone that you like is very tough and is important, but once you become bestfriends it's easy to fall in love(is speaking from experience)


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> LOL Pilot...you are funny. Marriage is great when you marry your best friend. Finding someone to LOVE is easy...finding someone you LIKE is a lot tougher, but more important in my opinion!


(Un)fortunately my heart has been given away 12 years ago, but i dont regret it, she is one of a kind person and it was a conscious choice to give my love to her. At least i know she is happy :-D



Marvel170 said:


> Agreed it is very tough to find someone that you like is very tough and is important, but once you become bestfriends it's easy to fall in love(is speaking from experience)


Dunno, i always dont mix relationships with friendships. Some of my best buds have been girls (and gorgeous ones i might add) but we never mixed it up.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> (Un)fortunately my heart has been given away 12 years ago, but i dont regret it, she is one of a kind person and it was a conscious choice to give my love to her. At least i know she is happy :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, i always dont mix relationships with friendships. Some of my best buds have been girls (and gorgeous ones i might add) but we never mixed it up.


My husband and I fell in love...and then he BECAME my best friend...I'm glad you are both happy Pilot!


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> (Un)fortunately my heart has been given away 12 years ago, but i dont regret it, she is one of a kind person and it was a conscious choice to give my love to her. At least i know she is happy :-D
> 
> That is great and I am glad that you both are happy
> 
> Dunno, i always dont mix relationships with friendships. Some of my best buds have been girls (and gorgeous ones i might add) but we never mixed it up.


That's probably a good thing, because when I have mixed both it has ruined some friendships but it also shows you who your real friends are, they are the ones that stand beside you the whole time


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Marvel170 said:


> That's probably a good thing, because when I have mixed both it has ruined some friendships but it also shows you who your real friends are, they are the ones that stand beside you the whole time


Hubby and I didn't like each other much at all when we first met...as a matter of fact he thought I was a ....well, you know. But, we ended up out at karaoke one night with a bunch of mutual friends and talked the whole night. It was also the first night he kissed me lol. I moved 40 miles away the next day...we kept seeing each other..and well, today is our 9th wedding anniversary, and we've actually been together for 13 years. He became my best friend AFTER we started our relationship...and the friendship has grown.


----------

